# ICI - iCandy Interactive



## System (22 August 2015)

iCandy Interactive is an investment holding company principally involved in investing in prospective mobile interactive entertainment studios in the Asian region to produce quality and fun mobile interactive entertainment for the global mobile games market.

iCandy Interactive's vision is to become a world-class interactive entertainment studio for the mobile gaming industry. iCandy Interactive’s mission is to continuously develop quality and fun mobile games that offer unique gaming experiences to drive player engagement through multi-challenges and achievements.

It is anticipated that ICI will list on the ASX during September 2015.

http://www.icandy.io


----------



## greggles (13 August 2018)

iCandy Interactive up from 4c to 9.7c over the last month. I'm not too familiar with ICI but couldn't ignore the recent share price increase once I noticed it. Today's move up was particularly interesting given that it was a fairly average volume day. Lack of supply must be the reason for today's 24.36% share price gain.

Watching with interest.


----------



## HelloU (13 August 2018)

OT
FFG is the other side of this............and has some "arbitrage" catching up to do....for want of a better term.


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2020)

Didn't do any due diligence on this last week when the 1st BB appeared in the daily scan results. Missed a good short term trade.


----------



## greggles (5 November 2020)

iCandy still looking bullish and holding up well. Volume has dropped off a little, but it looks like a lack of supply is supporting the share price.

ICI booked an operating loss of $161,000 in the last quarter but also raised $1.25 million through the issue of  62,500,000 shares at 2c a share. Those who managed to get their hands on those shares must be laughing all the way to the bank right now with the share price currently at 16c.

In the short term, all eyes will be on the revenues generated by the new mobile games they have recently released, Masketeers and Kingdomtopia.


----------



## ElectroCloud (11 January 2021)

Just posting here to say that the upcoming Quarterly Cash Flow Report is likely to very good. Chart looking great too.

Solid revenue from games like Masketeers, Crab Wars, Hellopet House and more
Masketeers made $1 million in 63 days (and still appears to be going strong)

Will soon be launching a localised version of Masketeers in China, published and localised by Ohayoo
Ohayoo is owned by ByteDance, the parent company of TikTok
They have a strong track record of producing localised versions of games, with 9 of their games independently bringing $20+ million AUD revenue each: read article here

iCandy Interactive are also in a joint venture with Lemon Sky Studios
Lemon Sky Studios have produced art for games like Spider-Man: Miles Morales, Last of Us 2, Gears 5, Command & Conquer: Remastered and many more (https://www.lemonskystudios.com/project-timeline/)
The joint venture company will be known as Sky Candy (https://themarketherald.com.au/ican...mon-sky-deliver-sky-candy-venture-2021-01-05/)

Have an upcoming game Claw Stars which has just started Early Access testing
iCandy own many subsidiary game studios which gives them a large portfolio of games and many revenue streams
Appxplore and Joyseed Gametribe are two of their studios that are doing particularly well

Rocky Rampage won Google Play's Casual Game Of The Year 2020 for the Southeast Asia region (link here)


----------



## rederob (14 February 2021)

Apologies for posting, but a weird password corruption keeps sending me to a charting account which is not mine.
Nevertheless, my thoughts:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 February 2021)

_iCandy to sell iCandy Digital for A$4.8 million to RightBridge Ventures AB that is seeking an IPO _

(SP hasn't moved)


*Highlights*:

iCandy to dispose of iCandy Digital Pte Ltd,  which holds 26 mobile game titles and 23% stake in iCandy's esports venture ESPL, for A$4.8 million to Sweden-based RightBridge Ventures AB 
RightBridge focuses on investing in esports and gaming companies, and is planning for an IPO in 2021
iCandy will receive 17,296,000 shares in RightBridge worth A$4.8 million , and an option to purchase 2,178,682 additional Rightbridge shares at nominal value, bringing iCandy's shareholding to approximately 25% in RightBridge upon IPO
iCandy will gain strategic access to the Nordic gaming and esports market via RightBridge


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2022)

A rough announcement text scrape says "good news".


----------

